# I-phone and Internet



## Aussieexpat (Mar 24, 2010)

I will be moving to Cairo from Australia in 3 weeks. And have a few questions about phones and internet

1. i-phone: I am hoping to be able to buy an i-phone with a plan once I arrive in Cairo. Any advice on the best company to go with and what the likely cost will be?

2: Home internet: Is there a recommended service provider that we will be able to use Skype with?

Anything else I should know about mobile and internet use there?

Many thanks


----------



## AngieH (Feb 7, 2010)

I have an iphone and my cell phone provider is mobinil. I don't have a "plan" with them, as I just buy the prepaid phone cards for it, since I don't use it that much. I'm sure a plan is available through them though.

As for internet, I have Linkdsl. I use SKype about every other day, calling to the us. Works just fine.


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

Skype is officially banned but there are some ways around it I hear. I don't know how to go around the ban and would like to know if someone wants to share the info. 

When signing up with internet find out what their limits are for download as they say it is unlimited but that isn't true, there is a limit. 

When renting in a new area you need to make sure there are land lines available for your building so you can get internet.


----------



## AngieH (Feb 7, 2010)

Tinytraveler said:


> Skype is officially banned but there are some ways around it I hear. I don't know how to go around the ban and would like to know if someone wants to share the info.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> There is a ban on skype?? I've never heard this. I've never had any problems using skype, use it every few days at least. I've even used it from my iphone, obviously not with the video, but like a regular phone call.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

AngieH said:


> Tinytraveler said:
> 
> 
> > Skype is officially banned but there are some ways around it I hear. I don't know how to go around the ban and would like to know if someone wants to share the info.
> ...


----------



## AngieH (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Beatle! Those previous threads explained why I haven't had a problem  Hope I never do because if I have to try to figure out how to unblock it I will be in trouble, lol!


----------



## Aussieexpat (Mar 24, 2010)

AngieH said:


> Thanks Beatle! Those previous threads explained why I haven't had a problem  Hope I never do because if I have to try to figure out how to unblock it I will be in trouble, lol!


Thanks - hopefully it will all work out fine.


----------

